# stationary engine CENTAUR watercooled



## engineman1 (Jan 18, 2010)

Well, I'm rather a designer and builder of flight engines, but in 1998 I discoverd the passion of stationary engines, too. One of these is the CENTAUR, which I have built out of an unmachined set of castings from Stuart Engines. It's a pleasure to see and hear it run.

Check it out ...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GS-MaJRdBYs[/ame]


----------



## cfellows (Jan 18, 2010)

That is a nice runner. Love the sound.

Chuck


----------



## bearcar1 (Jan 18, 2010)

Great running engine you made there Engineman1. Tell us a bit about it, such as how long it took you to build and any 'mishaps' that happened along the way. Got any pictures of it during construction? th_wwp 

BC1
Jim


----------



## hammers-n-nails (Jan 18, 2010)

that runs great, has alot different exaust sound than your regular stationary engines, your hit and miss types anyway. real nice thanks for sharing.


----------



## vlmarshall (Jan 18, 2010)

What a great engine. I've just subscribed to your YouTube channel. ;D


----------



## doc1955 (Jan 18, 2010)

Very nice engine just purrrrs along really nice.


----------



## gbritnell (Jan 18, 2010)

Engineman, what a great running and sounding engine. I wouldn't have thought it would run that smoothly with just one flywheel. Your work is exemplary.
gbritnell


----------



## Jared (Jan 18, 2010)

I love the sound! If it had four or six cylinders I'd be in heaven. What's the bore and stroke and the ilde and top speed? I'm dreaming about a slow-speed four cylinder, so it would be helpful to me. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Maryak (Jan 19, 2010)

A beautiful model - Great sound. :bow: :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## CMS (Jan 19, 2010)

Nice little sideshaft you've got there.


----------



## engineman1 (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks to all of you!

I built it from a cast part kit with english drawings. It took me approx 100 hours to build it, but I had to design some parts new, for example the carburetor.

@Jared: Well, the construction is about 12 years ago, I've lost the original drawings. bore was approx 1 1/2 inches, stroke approx 2 inches. The idle was about 400 rpm and the top speed, I don't know, about 2000 rpm.

Best Regards


----------

